# StarWars: NEED MORE IMPS



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2002)

*Read on if you wanna join*


----------



## drs (Dec 3, 2002)

Try the iconic starwars game running here on the boards, I think they have one slot still open.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29498

Other than that I don't think there are anymore on these boards.

Edit: actually reading the thread, I found out that the kelko came back. Might have to start one in that case.


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

If one is started, you can count on me to play.  Shocking, I know.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2002)

Well then, I guess we'll just have to start one, eh?  Anybody got any good ideas for a SW campaign?


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

I think that would be best left to whoever is nice enough to GM for us.  I'd prefer an Old Republic game, though - it allows access to Jedi characters, but is more well-known than the New Republic (novels) era, which I for one haven't read - I just what know the blurbs in the SW-RPG book say.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd be up for this too. Guess I'm gonna have to go fill out that PbP addict poll now, huh?


----------



## Jarval (Dec 3, 2002)

Another PbP adict reporting for duty   I still haven't got the SWRCB, so I'd need any character stats checking over.


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *I'd be up for this too. Guess I'm gonna have to go fill out that PbP addict poll now, huh?  *




Darn straight!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Another PbP adict reporting for duty   I still haven't got the SWRCB, so I'd need any character stats checking over. *




Glad to have you here, Jarval.   

I don't have the Revised book either.  Since I already paid the $40 for the first book and haven't gotten a chance to use it, I didn't see the need to buy the SWRCB.  Especially since they'll likely revise it _again_ after Episode III.


----------



## novyet (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd be up for it, I'm not the quite the addict they are, but I'm working on it.


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *I'd be up for it, I'm not the quite the addict they are, but I'm working on it.  *




Join us!!  Together, we could rule the IC forum!!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm interested too, and I *might* be convinced to GM, though I'd rather play.  I'm not sure how much time I'd have - I've never played on the boards before, so I don't know how much work it takes.

I haven't played SW d20 yet either, though I've got the revised rulebook and I'm familiar enough with 3e.  I've also got the Dark Side, Aliens (the first one), Starships, and Rebellion Era sourcebooks, as well as Gamers 2-10.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 3, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Join us!!  Together, we could rule the IC forum!! *




Bwahahahah!

_Jarval strike a dramatic and evil pose while laughing manically._


----------



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2002)

Well so far it looks like the game could be either Revised or Non-revised.  I personally have neither book, but I can easily borrow the Non-revised from my friend anytime.

So far, peeps interested in it, and what rulebook they've got access to:
Jemal (Non-revised) - Willing to DM
Garyh (Non-revised)
Mirthcard (Unknown)
Jarval (Non-revised)
Krizzel (Revised) - Willing to DM(maybe)
Novyet (Unknown)

Any changes/Additions to this list or should we start up?  Looks like it'll be non-revised d20 rules, with me DMing unless we find more peeps with revised, or someone else who wants to DM.


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good to me, Jemal!!  If you're set, feel free to post character creation and campaign guidelines.

EDIT:  And I like your sig, but I'd have to think that _I'm_ Member #00001.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 4, 2002)

Looks good to me too.  We could always put in some of the elements from revised as house rules - I think armor providing DR instead of defense bonus is one of the better things there.  I do have the original rules though, so that's fine too.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 4, 2002)

Sadly enough, I've got both the revised and original editions, but haven't played either one. 

And I REALLY want to play a Jedi. REALLY.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2002)

Allright, hows this: 
New Era, "Ressurgence of the Empire"

50 years after the destruction of the second death star and the death of the Emporer, the New republic has weathered many imperial attacks, retaken coruscant, and all but destroyed the last remnants of the old republic.  For the first time in over a century, the galaxy has been relatively peaceful.

Until now.
The remnants of the Empire have only been quiet recently because they have been recuperating and planning.  Their plans are coming to fruition soon, and nobody knows about it.


You have 2 choices (and no, you don't all have to choose the same thing, there can be two different groups, but I'm going to ask that nobody makes 2 characters.)

Choice 1: 
You are with the New Republic, willing to guard it and save it from whatever may try to stop it's peaceful reign.
Once you've decided your character concept/class, I'll figure out what your role is.

Choice 2: 
You are a member of the New Imperial Order, and are ready to restate your new emperor, once the rebel scum who've taken over have been thorougly ousted.
Likewise, Once you've decided your character concept/class, I'll figure out what your role is.

Also, for the force-sensitive(Jedi, etc) You aren't necesarily good or evil just because you're on one side.  Just because you're Imperial doesn't mean you're not a good guy, and likewise some members of the council can be cruel..  YOU might think what you're doing is good, or you might belong to the dark-side.
In the words of Obi-wan:
"A great deal of the truths we cling to depend upon our point of view" (I know i didn't get it exact, but close enough)

Character Creation : 
2nd level characters.
Standard point-buy with 30 points.
Max credits for your classX2
If multi-classed, then add the maximum for each class.
The galaxy has only 1 type of currency left (The credit).  Everyone needs a credit chip b/c there's no more hard currency (except for 'goods' like spice, or gems).  A credit chip works the same way as an interac card, it accesses your main account.

I'm only allowing things from the Core rulebook, no expansion stuff.  Everything will be as is in the Non-revised book, except for the Armor rules from the Revised (DR instead of  defense bonus).  For those who don't have access to Revised, just ask over this board.  IF anyone has any other suggestions for things they think should be used as revised, make your argument and I'll decide.

Once you've made your character and decided your allegiance, I'll look it over.  After I have at least 4 people in 1 group (OR 2 groups with at least 2-3 each), I'll start it up.  Each group will post in their own thread, and PLEASE don't look at the other thread (Unless you're going to 'spy', but you'll have to E-mail me for specific rules for that).  If/when there are cross-overs, I'll create a temp. thread for all participating to go to.

If there are no other questions, you may begin.  If there are, ask away.


----------



## garyh (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm in as a New Republic Twi'lek Jedi Guardian.  

I'll get my PC together as soon as possible.


----------



## novyet (Dec 4, 2002)

I think I'd like to play a New Republic Character, but I'm not if I want to a jedi also, or a scoundrel. I'll decide and post later. Oh and for the earlier question, I too am sad, and own both books. And if it's revised a third time, I'll probably buy that too. I know, I'm pathetic.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 4, 2002)

I'll be a New Republic Jedi also. My original book is at work, so it will be later today or tomorrow before I have my character up.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 4, 2002)

I have an Imperial character in mind -- should I post him here or email him to  you?

Also, what about vitality points?  Max for 1st level, and then what for second?  The revised book has a chart that's as follows:

1d10 => 8
1d8 => 6
1d6 => 4

if you want to use that.  I don't see anything similar in the original.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 4, 2002)

WotC posted the revised armor statistics a while ago as a preview for the new rulebook.  You can find them at

http://www.wizards.com/starwars/article.asp?x=sw20020307bruleredux&c=rpg

if anyone needs them.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 4, 2002)

Several things to address.

1. Krizzel, thank you very much for that link.  I suggest everyone who doesn't have access to the revised rules visit it, cuz we'll be using those armors instead of the non-revised.

2. EVERYONE E-mail your character to me, please.  Don't post it here, just the basics (Human Imperial Soldier, or New Republic Twi'lek Jedi, etc).  You can share whatever other info you want to with your fellows, but they don't automatically get to know all about you.  One thing though - all members of the new republic (not the jedi council) have a "Profile" which is public-access.  After I have your character I'll post those "Profiles" for anyone who wants to check them.

3. History's and background, I'ld like some (At least a paragraph) but please not too long.  Anything that's not need-to-know about him/her can be revealed in-game.

4. Vitality - I'll run it as max at first level, .75(rounded down) for all other levels.  It goes like this:
d4=3
d6=4
d8=6
d10=7
d12=9 (I don't think there are any in SW though)
Then, as usual, add your con. mod every level.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm going to go with New Republic Noble (seeing as we don't seem to have any shortage of Jedi )


----------



## Mirth (Dec 5, 2002)

Bit of an update. Got snowed in at home yesterday in NC. Just now got access to my original book and have begun the character creation process. Will email as soon as it is done.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 6, 2002)

Hiya

I will be playing an Imperial character and I shall email you the specifics.  This looks to be very interesting!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 6, 2002)

OK people, I got room for 2 more Republicans, as well as 2 or 3 more imperials.

For the most part this will be 2 separate games (1 imperial, 1 republic), until later on when the groups start meeting up.

So start e-mailing those characters to me (jemal@shaw.ca)

The sooner I get the min. # of people in one of the teams, the sooner I start that team (probably meaning they'll be gaining experience sooner.)


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Jemal,

I sent my character last night -- did you get it?  Let me know if I need to send again.


Everyone else -- let's get two more imperials!  You don't need to be evil...we accept all shades of gray


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

I've got from Krizzel, Kitanavorr, and Novyet.  Everyone else else needs to post.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 7, 2002)

I've worked up a New Republic Ithorian Jedi Consular. All that's left is to choose skills & buy equipment. I'll send him along as soon as I'm done. Just wanted to keep you up to date


----------



## Jarval (Dec 7, 2002)

Jemal, I'll try to have my character to you by tomorrow.


----------



## garyh (Dec 7, 2002)

...and I'll try to have my Twi'lek Jedi Gaurdian for you by tomorrow.


----------



## Xael (Dec 7, 2002)

Is there any space left on the Republic side?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 7, 2002)

I've got 2 imps and a republican so far.  Room for 4-6 of each, total.  Seems there's gonna be at least 2 more repubs.  I'ld prefer it if everyone who hasn't allready asked for republican try to do imperial, if you can.  (And remember imperial doesn't mean evil)


----------



## Xael (Dec 8, 2002)

Is there going to be any use to piloting skills? My character idea would be Human Scoundrel with Starship Operation; Space Transports. Also is there any possibility of getting my own ship later (and of course making HEAVY modifications to it  )?

Oh, I'd like to propose one rule from revised book: The damage reduction of starships has been doubled (starfighters have 10, small ships have 20, Imperial Star Destroyer has 60) AND it applies to shield damage too.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2002)

*Groan* I suppose that would work.  All depends on what happens.  Where you guys go and what you get depends mainly on you.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 8, 2002)

Jemal,

I'm sending you my finished character now. Let me know if you receive it. Sorry it took so long 

Jay


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2002)

Jemal, just e-mailed my character to you.  Hope it looks OK, the stats were put together from an old version of PC Gen and my memory of the rule book (my copy not currently being in the same country as me )


----------



## Xael (Dec 8, 2002)

I'll e-mail my character to you tomorrow, I still need to think the history/backround bit.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2002)

1st thing: the damage reduction for starships IS doubled from the non-revised, but it only applies to hull.  All starship shields have DR 10.

OK, Here's the people whose characters I have.  I'm not sure about their online names (Pls include your username those who haven't e-mailed yet), but I'll post who I'm pretty sure they are, based on e-mail addies:

KittanaVorr
Krizzel
Novyet
Mirthcard
Jarval
2 imps, 2 republicans, 1 I'm not sure of.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 8, 2002)

Jemal,

If you got an email from mirthcard@yahoo.com, that was me. Just to clarify.

Jay


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

Is there room for another player on either side?  I've got the revised edition, not sure what the difference in classes, etc. are.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 9, 2002)

We need more Imperials!

Some of the classes are pretty substantially changed, some less so.  If you had a class or two in mind, I can tell you how to convert backwards.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

Imperial it is. I would have gladly played either. 

We seem to be fairly jedi-heavy (at least on the republic side);  I was thinking either a force-sensitive Soldier (later going Darkside Marauder- that exist in the non-revised rulebook?) or a non-force-sensitive nobel/scoundrel (crimelord, anyone? )


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

here's the classes so far in each group.  I'ld prefer it if there were no more than 2 force-users on each side, but I'm not going to force it(no pun intended).  Don't feel obligated to play any specific class, just do what you like.
IMPERIAL: 
Scoundrel L1/Noble L1
Jedi Guardian L1/Soldier L1

REPUBLIC:
Jedi Consular L2
Jedi Consular L2
Noble L2

Looks like we've got a lotta fairly diplomatic characters so far.  hehe...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

Alright, I'll be an Imperial Soldier 2.  The soldier class seems pretty classic- is anything changed?  I seem to recall reading in the "new in this chapter" section that Class Defense Bonuses were tweaked all around, but other than that...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 9, 2002)

That's so funny!  I'm so used to more imperials than rebels (although it definitely has always been particularly Jedi heavy; every other character is force sensitive) in this game.  This is the first time I've ever seen it be so tough getting some not so pure characters.

I loooooove playing baddies!  They are extremely fun.

Play Imperials!  The Empire needs you!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes, the soldier's defense bonus is lower in the original by a couple of points -- I'll go get my book and edit this post to tell you exactly what it is.

Dark Side Marauder is, unfortunately, not in the original book.  None of the Force User prestige classes are.  You can build a fair facsimile with a soldier/force adept (or soldier/jedi guardian if you wanted to be more of a dark jedi type).


EDIT:  Converting new soldier to old:

BAB and saves are the same.  

Defense bonus starts at +2, improves to +3 at 3rd level, and improves by 1 every 3rd level after that (6th, 9th, 12th...) 'til it maxes at +8 at 18th.  

Reputation starts at 0, improves to 1 at 3rd, and then improves by 1 each time the defense bonus does.

Vitality, skills, and starting feats are the same.

Armor proficiency (med) is gained at 2nd level, and armor proficiency (heavy) at 3rd level.

Bonus feats are gained at every even level (2nd, 4th, 6th...).  There is no bonus feat at 3rd level.  Starship feats are not available as bonus feats.  Improved Critical does not exist as a feat at all, as does Combat Reflexes (there are no AoOs in the old version).

Starting credits are (1d8+3)x100.


I am pretty sure that the skills and equipment are more or less the same.  As you can see above some of the feats are different.  While Martial Arts is there, the feats above it (Defensive MA, Improved, etc.) are not.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Dark Side Marauder is, unfortunately, not in the original book.  None of the Force User prestige classes are.  You can build a fair facsimile with a soldier/force adept (or soldier/jedi guardian if you wanted to be more of a dark jedi type). *




Pity, that.  How about the elite trooper?

edit- Character's statistics ready, except for defense bonus, since that's modified.  How much backround do you want?  I could write a couple of paragraphs, but some DM's want, or even demand, less, so....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 9, 2002)

Elite trooper is here...let me take a look to see what the differences are.


Edit - looks the same...mostly.

BAB +8 is a requirement (that might just be a mistake...will have to look for the errata, because it seems steep).

Starting feats are the same except for the simple weapon proficiency (which is redundant anyway).  

Everything else looks the same too.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that the skills and equipment are more or less the same.  As you can see above some of the feats are different.  *While Martial Arts is there, the feats above it (Defensive MA, Improved, etc.) are not. *




Well, dang.  I was sort of basing my character on those.   Oh well, I'll just take Adept so I can have Lightsabre fists....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 9, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, dang.  I was sort of basing my character on those.   Oh well, I'll just take Adept so I can have Lightsabre fists.... *





Ack!  That's more converting to be done, there.  No Force Training, Secrets, or Bonus Feats.  No Skill Emphasis.  Alter is gained at 1st, Sense at 2nd, and Control at 4th.  Force weapon uses d4's instead of d8's.  Reputation is a little less.

I _think_ everything else is the same.  You do get blaster pistol proficiency at 1st level 

All the classes are less powerful in the orginal to some extent, though the difference in the Force Adept does seem a little severe to me...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

Hmm.  I just reazlied something- if class AC bonuses are reduced all around, doesn't it make AC extremely low if you take the revised edition way of making armor provide DR?  A possible burp in the conversion process...

And speaking of conversion, kudos to Krizzel for helping me.


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

My plan was a Republican Jedi Guardian Twi'lek.  Should I change, since there are two Republican Jedi Consulars?  I was going to go a more charismatic type gaurdian, but with the two Consulars and a Noble, I could go with a strength focused Wookie Jedi Guardian , or a Wookie Scout, Soldier, and/or Fringer, if you want a non-Force character.  Meesa bombad tempted to play a Gungan Jedi Guardian , meesa must be sayin'.  

Thoughts?  If I hear in the next hour or so, I can send in my PC tonight.

EDIT:  The more I think about it, the better I like a Gungan Jedi Guardian.     I'm gonna work that u and send it in, unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

Allright, 2 things. 

1.  I AM aware that defenses are going to be slightly lower with this 'combo' version than they are in either of the two versions normally.  I like this because, well, It speeds up combat if hits are every other round instead of every 3rd or 4th.  Also makes "Geting behind some cover" a REAL good idea.

2.  garyh, I'm not going to tell you what kind of character to play, but I would suggest something a little more combat oriented than your 3 teammates.  Unless, of course, You feel like sticking with the trend and making the group detailed to a specific purpose rather than 'all-around'.  Could work, could backfire.  Your choice.
Alsos, if yous'n be wantin ta bes un gungun jedi, yousa be okie day to do dat.  Just be aware that many people HATE gungans for some odd reason.  (Hmm.. wonder why.  )

EDIT: Don't worry.  I, for one, love gungans.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 9, 2002)

I think a Gungan Jedi Guardian would be awesome! LOL!

That is one fascinating roleplaying opportunity.  So go for it if you're so inclined! Hehe.  Just don't drive us too crazy with the accent hehe ;p

Hurry hurry  I'm getting antsy and would like to start to play, hehe.

um...::snooty psuedo british accent:: THE EMPIRE IS VICTORIOUS...need I say more?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 9, 2002)

I might be missing the point you guys are making, but in the original version the armor bonus _replaces_ the class defense bonus when you wear armor.  This is the main reason why I suggested the change to DR, because I think the original makes it a little _too_ worthless.

Since we're talking armor, if I read it correctly the DR applies to wound damage only, which is pretty interesting.  Makes armor not worthless but not uber either.

And about Gungans, I like them too.  I make no promises for my character though -- you'll just have to find out in game   When I GM Star Wars though, I have to give that little extra consideration to anyone who plays a droid, as R2 and 3PO are probably my overall favorite characters of the whole saga.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

Aye, lets be gettin some more characters.  I'ld like to start by monday night or tuesday at the latest.  (No matter how many I have at that point.  If I need more, I'll incorporate them during play)


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

Meesa bein' bombad happy dat my Gungan Jedi be okie day.  Meesa be whippin' him riiiight up for yousa.

OOG (Out of Gungan  ):  I realize a JG, two JCs, and a Noble may not be the most well rounded party, but the concept rules, and he will be totally combat oriented.  No pansy CHA bonuses for him!!  As for group "purpose," he could still fit in.  The Jedi Council could have assigned three Jedi, both brains and brawn types, to  the noble for aid in some mission...  quest...  thing.   

Expect my PC in the next hour or two.


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

My PC has been mailed to Jemal!!  The New Republic should be ready to go.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

K.  I'm heading to bed now, So I'll look over the character and start the Republic thread tommorow.
Good luck and may the force be with you.


----------



## novyet (Dec 9, 2002)

This should prove...interesting.


----------



## Xael (Dec 9, 2002)

As the Republic group seems to be full, I suppose I could change my character to imperial. 
Jemal: I e-mailed my character to you.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

So, do we have 4 of each now, or did I lose count?

Otherwise I'll have to go looking for more recruits...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

OK, peeps.  here's the score so far
REPUBLICANS 4
IMPERIALS 3
1 or 2 more of each would work good, but I can start with what we got.  I'll be posting the threads fairly soon.

threads (And who'l be posting in each) will be:  
New Imperial Order IC
-KitanaVorr
-Xael
-Krizzel
Galactic Republic IC
-Novyet
-Mirthcard
-Jarval
-Garyh
Starwars OOC
-all
(Starwars OOC will be this one, just re-named)

If I missed someone, or mislabbeled sometone, please tell me.  I've posted everyone who's character I've received.

EDIT: Thomas Hobbes, will you be e-mailing a character?  Republic or Imperial?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 10, 2002)

Imperial character en route.


----------



## Bulsarra (Dec 10, 2002)

*Room for one more?*

Hi,

One of your players, mirthcard, is in a D&D PbP I'm starting and emailed me about your SW game. I'd like in if you're still taking on players. I'd like to play on the side of the Republic.

I have the 1st ed. SW book but I'll admit I haven't done much more than skim it. I've been playing RPGs for a long time though so I can probably catch up in a few days.

Thanks!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

Go right ahead, bulsarra.  Just read the creation guidelines I posted, then e-mail me your character.  (Be sure to include your online user name so I know who's character it is)

That'll make it Imperials 4, Republicans 5.  
We're good to go, people! (If anyone else wants to be Imperial, though, I could use 1 more)


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 10, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *That'll make it Imperials 4, Republicans 5.
> We're good to go, people!*





Does that mean we're starting today?


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Jemal, now that the game's started, will you be putting up the Profile thread in the Rogue's Gallery forum?


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 11, 2002)

Good luck Republic guys!

I hope we get a chance to have a crossover soon so I can check out your characters.  I'd especially like to 'greet' the Gungan Jedi


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Good luck Republic guys!
> 
> I hope we get a chance to have a crossover soon so I can check out your characters.  I'd especially like to 'greet' the Gungan Jedi  *




Meesa be given' yousa a greetin' you no be soon forgettin'!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Meesa be given' yousa a greetin' you no be soon forgettin'!!   *




A big sloppy Gungan kiss for Krizzel?


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A big sloppy Gungan kiss for Krizzel?  *




Boyo, yousa be asken' for some bombad crunchen!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Boyo, yousa be asken' for some bombad crunchen!   *




da only ones whoz be gettin' dat bombad crunchen be da next gungan whoz call me dat "boyo"

;D


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> da only ones whoz be gettin' dat bombad crunchen be da next gungan whoz call me dat "boyo"
> 
> ;D *




Okie day, boyo!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okie day, boyo!!
> 
> *




Hmm 

I think I have recipe for gungan stew somewhere that I _know_ I'd be dying to try out....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 13, 2002)

So how are things going in the Republic?  Any interesting personality clashes? 

We've got some pretty good ones on our side...


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

We're all good and happy over in Republic land.

Yah know, if you guys weren't so evil, you might all get along.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *We're all good and happy over in Republic land.
> 
> Yah know, if you guys weren't so evil, you might all get along.   *




Its not the _evil_ part that's the reason we're not getting along....


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 13, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *We're all good and happy over in Republic land.
> 
> Yah know, if you guys weren't so evil, you might all get along.   *





Mang isn't so much evil as...well, maybe you'll get to find out.


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

I suppose we will, at that.

I'm curious as to what sort of Jedi Guardian / Soldier is working with the Empire...


----------



## Xael (Dec 13, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Yah know, if you guys weren't so evil, you might all get along.   *




It's just that my character seems to be the only sane one on our group...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 13, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's just that my character seems to be the only sane one on our group...  *




Heeeeeey....my character is sane!  She's just your typical spoiled brat 19-year old who just happens to have a brilliant brain hidden in there somewhere.

Wait...teenger = sane...What was I thinking?  Nevermind, I'm totally insane!  Commit me boys.

And be gentle.


----------



## Xael (Dec 13, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Wait...teenger = sane...What was I thinking?*




Heeeeeyyyy...!?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 13, 2002)

Anyone know where Thomas Hobbes went?  He's supposed to be playing an imp, but hasn't posted anything.  If he doesn't post himself onto the ship within 24 hours of this message, I'll have to find a replacement (There's only 3 imperials right now).

Also, I'm looking for another Imperial anyways, so that'll make 1 opening if thomas posts, or 2 if he doesn't.  Anymore imp wannabes out there?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 14, 2002)

Did post once, actually, and am about to again.   sorry for the delay.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *Did post once, actually, and am about to again.   sorry for the delay. *




Glad to see you're back =)

LOL my character would come out and greet but ah...she's a bit indisposed at the moment  and expecting some very irate visitors.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2002)

Can I still get to the Imps? I need to catch on garyh's count of games since I started before him and now I have less games


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 14, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Can I still get to the Imps? I need to catch on garyh's count of games since I started before him and now I have less games  *





That's right! Come join us!  We're lots more fun than the Repulic any way!



Muahahahaha.....


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2002)

And I've already read the Imp thread but that doesn't count, does it?


----------



## garyh (Dec 15, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Can I still get to the Imps? I need to catch on garyh's count of games since I started before him and now I have less games  *




Good luck...  you'll need it!!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Can I still get to the Imps? I need to catch on garyh's count of games since I started before him and now I have less games  *




Actually, dalamar, if you're up to the challenge, I DO need 1 more imperial.  e-mail me a character and yer in.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Hehe we could use another Jedi to offset the Republics little Jedi army over there.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 15, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Hehe we could use another Jedi to offset the Republics little Jedi army over there.
> *




Scared, little girl?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

lol no

because all you sillies are big battle thugs

I can mess you up from afar



_little_ boy


----------



## Mirth (Dec 15, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *lol no
> 
> because all you sillies are big battle thugs
> 
> ...




Let's see ...

Nervous laughter. Denial. Braggadocio. Insults above & below the belt.

Yeah, you're not scared. Right.

_IF_ you're not scared now, you will be.

YOU WILL BE.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let's see ...
> 
> ...




Hey dude, you're the one who started all the personal insults.  I think you're the one who's scared.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 15, 2002)

Mayaps we should ban IC insults on the OOC forum, lest this become and endless string of bickering across the battle lines...


----------



## Mirth (Dec 15, 2002)

Folks, I was just kidding. That's what the smiley faces are for. I was just having a little fun with some smack talk - and that's all. I don't mean any of it. 

In fact, my character is such the opposite of what I said that it couldn't even be considered IC. So let's all calm down a bit. 

Peace and love and all that stuff. May the Force be with you.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Folks, I was just kidding. That's what the smiley faces are for. I was just having a little fun with some smack talk - and that's all. I don't mean any of it.
> 
> In fact, my character is such the opposite of what I said that it couldn't even be considered IC. So let's all calm down a bit.
> 
> ...




I"m totally for character to character smack talk, meaning you can bash my character as much as I can bash yours, its condescension that I have a hard time dealing with at the end of the week.

Don't worry, its just the end of the week in a RL job where every day is dealing with sexual discrimination, not from older men (they're perfect gentlemen) but from guys who are my age or younger!(guys your age)  Can you believe it?

That "little girl" comment just kinda overflowed my already overflowing tolerance for dealing with male condescending stuff all week.  I'm trying to empty it all out so I can begin it with the filling it up for this week.

*sigh*

Just don't want to deal with condescending males in this forum too even if you're joking.

So don't worry. I totally get that you're joking and I'm not usually this sensitive.  Just very stressed out with finals and work crunch at the end of the year.

So go ahead and joke with me!  Just no condescension while I'm stressed out 

LOL but feel free to threaten the very obnoxious Meiko all you like!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Everyone complaining about finals and work.. I KNOW you're all gonna hate me for saying this, but

GOD I LOVE BEING OUTTA THE RAT-RACE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Everyone complaining about finals and work.. I KNOW you're all gonna hate me for saying this, but
> 
> GOD I LOVE BEING OUTTA THE RAT-RACE!!!!!!!!!! *




I was the stupid one!  I couldn't pass up the free graduate degree that my company was paying me to get.  I mean its at one of the top engineering schools in the world.  How exactly am I gonna say "NO WAY" 

Ahhh one more year and a half left and I can get this degree.  Forget PhD!  I need a break from all this school!

EDIT: err one question Jamal, how can you be out of the rat race?  Don't you have to work if you're not in school?  Unless you're retired?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2002)

I'll get a char together as soon as I drop by at Xael's house and 'borrow' his rulebook . Aiming for today, otherwise Xael's going to have to scan me some stuff so I can get my char together.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 15, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I"m totally for character to character smack talk, meaning you can bash my character as much as I can bash yours, its condescension that I have a hard time dealing with at the end of the week.
> 
> ...




I'd like to take the opportunity to apologize for anything that I wrote above that you mistook for an insult. 

Just so you know, I'm a married 34 year old man (probably older than you thought) with a 10 month old son and I'm also a bleeding heart liberal feminist. I would never insult a woman (or anyone else for that matter) in the way that you thought I had and I'm sorry if I came off that way. The "little girl" was intended to be a boogey man from a horror movie kind of statement, not a condescending one - at all. Sometimes it's hard to convey tone or inflection on a messageboard.

I've been through grad school (had 3-5 jobs the entire time I was in school too) and I now own my own retail business which is smack-dab in the middle of Xmas season, so I can commiserate with the level of stress that you are under. Good luck 

I just want to reiterate that I am not your co-workers and I did not mean that comment in the way that you took it, but I am sorry that you felt offended. 

Jay

As for IC smack-talk, I'm afraid I can't participate because my character simply wouldn't do that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd like to take the opportunity to apologize for anything that I wrote above that you mistook for an insult.
> 
> ...




Yeah it is insanely hard to convey the correct  tone and inflection on message board.  It doesn't allow for nonverbal communication.

I don't mean that you can only do IC to IC smack talk!  I do plenty of OOC to OOC smack talk myself!  Especially about a said gungan and how I'd like to put him in a stew.

You don't have to apologize.  This is getting waaaaay more out of hand than I realized it would get.   I don't mean for everyone to start walking on their tiptoes on the line of perfect PC posts or to have OOC smack talking to go away!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2002)

(I'd be somewhat suitable to playing an imperial. This game is just diplomatic, not having rules?)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 15, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *(I'd be somewhat suitable to playing an imperial. This game is just diplomatic, not having rules?) *




YEAH! We're BACK!

and also YEAH more Imperials!  More!


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 15, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *(I'd be somewhat suitable to playing an imperial. This game is just diplomatic, not having rules?) *





Well, we haven't really gotten far enough for anything other than roleplaying yet, but I think there's going to be some action too.  Only Jemal knows for sure, of course.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2002)

I've got a pretty good grasp of the imperial cult, and of the business of being a pilot. However, I don't own the starwars rules (a friend does have a copy, however, which I could gain very temporary access to). If I don't need to worry too much about the rules, I could easily take the side of the Imperials (which is my prefered side anyway, though I dislike the sith). I'd be all about the militaristic dictatorship society model.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I've got a pretty good grasp of the imperial cult, and of the business of being a pilot. However, I don't own the starwars rules (a friend does have a copy, however, which I could gain very temporary access to). If I don't need to worry too much about the rules, I could easily take the side of the Imperials (which is my prefered side anyway, though I dislike the sith). I'd be all about the militaristic dictatorship society model. *




You'll get along really well with two out of the four current characters.  I don't know about the fifth one yet.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Have you had a look at the Imperial IC thread?  I think Kitana's analysis is more or less on the money...

As far as rules, if you can take a look at your friend's book that should be enough.  As long as you aren't playing a Jedi, there isn't too much to reference.  Feats and skills are a little different, along with the classes, but once you've got the character made it should be no problem.

Some of the other players don't have the original rulebook, so we've already been providing assistance for those without bits and pieces of the rules.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I do plenty of OOC to OOC smack talk myself!  Especially about a said gungan and how I'd like to put him in a stew.*




Meesa know dis da hard way!!  Just 'cause meesa gotten de ears like de rabbit no be meanin' meesa good in stew like rabbit.

(That was _definetly_ IC, as I'm a vegetarian!!   )


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> EDIT: err one question Jamal, how can you be out of the rat race?  Don't you have to work if you're not in school?  Unless you're retired? *




To answer your questions in order : 1) I just can. 2) You'ld think so wouldn't you?  3) Nope.

As for others, I've got Dalamar's character, he's good to go (Just how he's gonna get onto the ship that's currently in hyperspace is a mystery.. hehe).  As for CS, I don't know... We've got 5 on each side right now.  Maybe if something happens with one of the PC's in right now, or if someone has to drop out, etc.

There will be action and diplomacy in this game.  I'm actually doing this 'by ear' which is my favorite way of DMing, making it up as I go along.  Much easier for more... unpredictable groups.   Not that I'm pointing fingers or anything... *L*

Any other questions?  OH, and btw, kitty-vorr, don't worry about ME being too 'correct', I'm a comedian.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Meesa know dis da hard way!!  Just 'cause meesa gotten de ears like de rabbit no be meanin' meesa good in stew like rabbit.
> 
> (That was definetly IC, as I'm a vegetarian!!   ) *




Yes but you got a very kewl gungan tongue!  *cough*


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes but you got a very kewl gungan tongue!  *cough* *




Urge to make innuendo rising...  rising...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Urge to make innuendo rising...  rising...
> 
> *




hehe "rising" oh dear its late and all I can think of are bad thoughts...bad Meiko...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

bad thoughts?  hehehehe... Everyone's always telling me to get my mind outta the gutter, but hey... It's got a good view. ;D


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hehe "rising" oh dear its late and all I can think of are bad thoughts...bad Meiko... *




Oh no!!  Innuendo overload!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh no!!  Innuendo overload!!   *




Now I'm curious about the biology of Gungans...


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now I'm curious about the biology of Gungans... *




Oh dear...


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

Man there's just *way* too much on this thread to get into...

Must get back to Metal Joe...


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh no, we've scared Krizzel away! 

On another note, I had been considering changing my sig by stashing my PCs and games on another thread and linking to it.  Seeing everyone else follow my style, though, I can't change _now._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Oh no, we've scared Krizzel away!
> 
> On another note, I had been considering changing my sig by stashing my PCs and games on another thread and linking to it.  Seeing everyone else follow my style, though, I can't change now.  *




I like it!   It helps me keep track of where my characters are.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like it!   It helps me keep track of where my characters are. *




That's why I do it...  but as my sig grows, I'm worried I'm becoming obnoxious with it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's why I do it...  but as my sig grows, I'm worried I'm becoming obnoxious with it.   *




LOL maybe it helps as a reality check to keep you from overextending yourself?

EDIT:

Speaking of which...I'm at 15.44 posts per day....


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL maybe it helps as a reality check to keep you from overextending yourself?
> 
> ...




Overwhatting myself?   

You're kicking my butt on posts per day (6.43), but when I first registered, I wasn't very active.  I've gone up about a post a day in the last few days.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Overwhatting myself?
> 
> You're kicking my butt on posts per day (6.43), but when I first registered, I wasn't very active.  I've gone up about a post a day in the last few days.   *




Not very active?  What did you do? Join half of those games in your sig in a few days?  Geez...


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not very active?  What did you do? Join half of those games in your sig in a few days?  Geez...  *




Well, I signed up, made a post in Gamers Seeking Gamers, and then didn't post for three weeks.  

And my first PbP game started on 9/6/2002.  So I'm averaging joining 5 games a month.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, I signed up, made a post in Gamers Seeking Gamers, and then didn't post for three weeks.
> 
> And my first PbP game started on 9/6/2002.  So I'm averaging joining 5 games a month.   *





Wow, that's a game per week.  Though I suppose I'm at about the same rate right now, if you including DMing Metal Joe.  Of course, that _should_ slow down once the games really start moving...right?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a game per week.  Though I suppose I'm at about the same rate right now, if you including DMing Metal Joe.  Of course, that should slow down once the games really start moving...right?  *




Oh definitely for me.  I don't have time to play a million games, just the ones that strike my fancy.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh definitely for me.  I don't have time to play a million games, just the ones that strike my fancy. *




That's what I said, too.  Then they ALL started to strike my fancy.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's what I said, too.  Then they ALL started to strike my fancy.   *




Well I'm playing only one game of each type so that I don't do repeats and have a more varied experience.  That helps tone it down when I don't play all the DnD games.

I have regular DnD (beta), near futuristic(metal joe), current time(your gi joe), soap opera, star wars

I'm trying to play more unique type ideas that aren't common in the forum like the friday 13th, or the soap opera, or gi joe, superheros, stuff like that.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well I'm playing only one game of each type so that I don't do repeats and have a more varied experience.  That helps tone it down when I don't play all the DnD games.
> 
> ...




I've started trying to do stuff like that, but an interesting fantasy will still suck me in.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've started trying to do stuff like that, but an interesting fantasy will still suck me in.   *




LOL just _looking_ at your signature makes me feel tired...


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL just looking at your signature makes me feel tired... *




Just wait until Metal Joe, Mecha Crusade: Mars Attacks, the Hivemind Game, and Friday the 13th get off the ground!!

Oh, and when I start DMing 3 games too...  I'll have to pick up another game to play in then, just to round out to an even 20.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 16, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just wait until Metal Joe, Mecha Crusade: Mars Attacks, the Hivemind Game, and Friday the 13th get off the ground!!
> 
> Oh, and when I start DMing 3 games too...  I'll have to pick up another game to play in then, just to round out to an even 20.     *





You'll need a clone just to manage your sig.


----------



## garyh (Dec 16, 2002)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> You'll need a clone just to manage your sig. *




Too bad our SW game isn't set during AotC, then.


----------

